# Gap Body



## wicked (Aug 27, 2002)

*LOL!! That's a GREAT idea Kota, I'll remember I saw it her first! By the way WELCOME!!*

The banshee shrieks with* WICKED* delight, on this a cold and death filled night!


----------



## Spooky Chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

If the Gap did that,,, I would honestly buy something there just to get the cool bag!! Exellant idea!!!


----------



## Isis (Oct 16, 2003)

Ditto!

Greetings, salutations and all that jazz.


----------



## deadinside (Nov 21, 2003)

totally great idea!!!

Tiff


----------



## witchiepoo (Oct 4, 2006)

I hope she emailed them her idea before someone else does


----------

